# Now Or Later



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

With all the talk of MPEG4 coming in the near future, would it make any sense to purchase or lease a 942 at the current time? I have a 811 which has only given me problems, so I figured I would upgrade to the 942, that is until I started reading about the MPEG4 upgrade coming. Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am sitting in the same boat as you are ghost. At this time, I have choose not to upgrade to a leased 942 and keep my 811. My reason mainly is because I am not sure what the future holds and until I get some sort of warm fuzzy in terms of upgrading I am going to keep it status quo at home. If MPEG4 was not in the equation, I would have upgraded my 811 to a 942 and not because of reliability at my house (811 is perfroming well for me), but because the wife watches different content and it makes it real hard for me to watch my shows. Something to do about Scary and night.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I am sitting in the same boat as you are ghost. At this time, I have choose not to upgrade to a leased 942 and keep my 811. My reason mainly is because I am not sure what the future holds and until I get some sort of warm fuzzy in terms of upgrading I am going to keep it status quo at home. If MPEG4 was not in the equation, I would have upgraded my 811 to a 942...


Same here.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Wonder how many passengers this boat will be taking.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

same here....my 811 has not given me any problems, I would like to record my HD but not sure what will happen with the 942 and MPEG-4. Wish E* could at least give a hint as to what will happen. I bet the boat would empty if E* hinted at a receiver upgrade of sorts for those that purchased a 942.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I think, all wishing aside, that you should make your choice based on what you actually know is correct for now. What receiver's may, or may not be compatible with mpeg-4, I think still needs some clarification before I would use that as my sole reason. But for me, it doesn't matter, the 942 is one of the best choices I have ever made. Even better than the wife choice. :lol:


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

I was in the same boat, I kept going back and forth as to whether I wanted to wait for Mpeg4 or enjoy the benefits of the HD DVR. 

Well I decided not to wait, and haven't looked back. I really enjoy the timeshifting capabilities of the 942, and being able to watch my favorite HD shows at my convenience, in true HD. The option of single or Dual mode has just been an added plus, now the wife can watch what she wants on one TV, and I can watch my prerecorded shows on my TV... 

I truly think the 942 should be used in couple's counciling! LOL...

Kipp


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

zipcom said:


> I truly think the 942 should be used in couple's counciling! LOL...
> 
> Kipp


This machine is great for a marriage. Now I no longer have to sit thru Days of Our Lives and Passions before gaining control of the big TV. The wife now happily watches her recordings in the bedroom.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 26, 2005)

In the same boat fellas; I really want a 942. But, I don't want to feel screwed after MPEG 4 receivers come out. With my luck, it would probably happen right after I got my 942.

I see you guys talking about getting a leased 942. How can I do that? I keep being told that only new customers can get a lease (good ole' dish customer service at work). I have read on here that if you beg the right person and are a long time customer, you MIGHT get the lease upgrade. Can someone tell me how I can get that deal? If so, I would go for it. But, I don't really want to shell out $6-700 for a 942 only to have it replaced by a MPEG 4 model a month later.

Thanks, Mickey


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

If your concern is that a MPEG4 model will come out in a month or two, just go ahead and get the 942 now. If your concern is that the new model will come out in a year or two then wait.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Was that dripping with sarcasm, or did you just write it wrong?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom-Tx said:


> If your concern is that a MPEG4 model will come out in a month or two, just go ahead and get the 942 now. If your concern is that the new model will come out in a year or two then wait.


"No - wait - reverse that".


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Ghostwriter said:


> Was that dripping with sarcasm, or did you just write it wrong?


Just a combination of being tired reading posts (here and in other threads) of people agonizing over this question for months when they could have been enjoying what's available to them now, constant illogical thinking, comments based on totally unsupported speculation, and a long frustrating day at work away from home. I now regret not suppressing my resultant sarcastic reply which was uncalled for.
Sorry..


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey no hard feelings, I actually like a bit of sarcasm sprinkled here and there. I guess if this was a few months ago I wouldn't think twice but at this moment I have at least take as many factors into account as possible. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 26, 2005)

> Just a combination of being tired reading posts (here and in other threads) of people agonizing over this question for months when they could have been enjoying what's available to them now, constant illogical thinking, comments based on totally unsupported speculation, and a long frustrating day at work away from home. I now regret not suppressing my resultant sarcastic reply which was uncalled for.


Having to drop $700 on a component will cause a lot of people to agonize over a question for months. I have the $700 to spend, but I've also got a family and a lot of other things I could spend $700 on. Now, if I could get the lease deal, it would be another story......


----------

